# Yamaha YPA-240



## humandrummachine (May 17, 2010)

Anyone have anything to say about this amp?

Some specs that I know:

4 channel rca inputs
4x18 watts
.1-5v gains
10 amp fuse
made from 89-92
2ch/4ch switch but not bridgeable?


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

Any pics? Haven't seen one of these in a while!


----------



## humandrummachine (May 17, 2010)

Here's three laptop pics


----------



## humandrummachine (May 17, 2010)

The bottom/guts


----------

